# 2 HUGE ANNIVERSARIES!



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 14, 2022)

This year marks a huge double Anniversary 4 both of these graceful ladies!
The Ship in the top photo sank 110 years ago, April 15!
The Ship in the bottom photo sank 25 years ago, Dec 17!
A Toast 2 the Grandest Ships in the World!


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 14, 2022)

what do u call a device that jesus uses to float on the water? holy ship


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 17, 2022)

Happy 25th anniversary Rose and Jack!

Er................that didn't come out right!!!


----------

